# Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität



## Caspar (13. Juni 2010)

*Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Hallöchen Leuz!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für meine Freundin. Ihr letztes hatte sie etwa 8 Jahre. Das kommende sollte ähnlich lange funktionieren. Darum ist eine hochwertige Verarbeitung sehr wichtig. Ich dachte dabei an Sony Vaio, Samsung, MSI, Asus o.ä. Von Acer bin ich, was die Qualität der Verarbeitung betrifft, nicht überzeugt.

In der Preisregion wäre vermutlich ein i3 optimal, 4GB, ein HDMI Anschluss sollte dran sein, 320GB würden reichen (mehr ist natürlich besser) und E-SATA, für gegebenenfalls eine externe Festplatte, darf anschließbar sein.

Die große ist ebenfalls recht egal, um die 15" sind eigentlich recht praktisch. Zum Gewicht... niedriger ist natürlich besser... bei der Akkulaufzeit darf auch was möglich sein. Ihr sucht da bestimmt eh was schönes raus. 

Ich dachte dabei an soetwas:
Samsung R580 Aura i3-330M Hilux (NP-R580-JS01DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was sagt ihr dazu? Schonmal dankedanke! ^^


----------



## basic123 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Ich habe das MSI CX620 letze Woche gekauft. Kann es nur empfehlen. Es ist so ziemlich baugleich wie das Samsung welches du dir ausgesucht hast. Bis auf die Grafikkarte. MSI hat 5470 1GB.


----------



## Caspar (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Joo, der sieht schonmal sehr gut aus und ist noch nen gutes Stück günstiger! Was lässt sich zur Verarbeitungsqualität bei MSI sagen? Ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen mit einem Notebook von MSI zu arbeiten.

Hier noch mal ein Link:
MSI CX620-i3343W7P (001688A2-SKU4) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Dieses "schlechte Erfahrung" würd ich mal echt beiseite lassen - zu JEDEM Hersteller findet man Leute, die mal schlechte Erfahrungen hatten 

Die Hersteller tun sich da bei ähnlicher Leistung und Preis an sich alle nix, auch Acer ist schon lange wieder absolut solide (war mal vor 3-4 Jahren nicht so dolle) und kommt bei Tests grad bei der Verarbeitung gut weg. Im Gegenteil: zB Sony war früher locker 50% teurer als gleichgute von Asus, Acer usw., dafür dann aber auch immer wirklich besser Verarbeitet. Inzwischen hat aber auch Sony "billige" Mulitmedia-Notebooks für 700-800€ mit nem core i3 und einer AMD 5650, die nicht mehr mehr kosten als ähnliche Notebooks von Asus, Acer, Samsung usw. - aber bei einer dieser Modellserie gibt es zur Zeit auch Probleme (Fiepen aus dem Notebook). D.h. auch Sony garantiert schon lang nicht mehr "Top-Qualität", wäre auch ein Wunder für DEN Preis. Gleiches gilt für Lenovo, auch die bauen schon lange auch "0815"-Notebooks.


Das MSI _müßte _"schlechter" sein als das Samsung, was die Verarbeitung angeht, da die Graka besser=teurer ist. Aber wie gesagt: große Unterschiede gibt es da echt nicht, wenn die Leistung und HDD, RAM usw. ähnlich ist.


Ich hab Dir mal drei Stück bis 600€ rausgesucht, die alle HDMI, 4GB und mind 320GB HDD haben, siehe Bild:

Das Acer ist aus der Travelmate-Serie, d.h. eher "business". Eine scheinbar nicht so gute Leistung, aber dafür mehr Wert auf der Verarbeitung. Wobei dieser Intel-T6xxx in der Praxis auch nicht schlechter sein wird als ein core i3. Desweiteren hat das auch esata und DraftN-WLAN-Standard, und ein mattes, also nicht spiegelndes Display. Es hat 4x USB (die anderen beiden 3x ). Es hat, vermutlich weil es wie gesagt die Travelmate-Serie ist, sogar 24 Monate bring-in-"Garantie".

Das Lenevo hat als Vorteil 500 GB HDD (die anderen 320GB), dafür kein DraftN. 

Das Samsung hat 320GB und DraftN.


Wobei ne HDD neben RAM das Bauteil ist, was man am simpelsten selber nachrüsten kann.


----------



## Caspar (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Ich bin heute mal im Laden gewesen und habe jetzt noch ein wenig gelesen. Was die Verarbeitung betrifft hast du Recht, das lässt sich nicht pauschalisieren. Trotzdem scheinet es bei den Travelmates und der Timeline Serie von Acer Probleme zu geben. 
Tests - Acer Aspire 4820TG-434G64Mn (TimelineX) - Timeline jetzt Xtreme ? auf notebookjournal.de

Beim Lesen auf Notebookjournal und im Laden ist mir Asus aufgefallen. Auch wenn die Notebooks recht teuer sind, haben sie die Bestnoten bei der Verarbeitung bekommen und sie fühlen sich auch entsprechend an.  

Das ist ein ganzes Stück teurer, hat jedoch auch ordentliche Leistungsdaten und ein 1A Gehäuse + Tastatur. Was meinst du dazu?
ASUS X64VN-JX065V Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Bzw dieser da mit einem i5 und einer HD5730, am Ende machens die 50€ dann auch nicht.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a501789.html


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Also, das Timeline ist ja BESONDERS auf Mobilität ausgelegt und daher auch "dünner"/leichter, also klar, dass sich da mal was eher biegt als woanders (wobei das alline auch nix heißen muss), und ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil vom "wert" des Notebooks geht auch in den Akku und Stromfunktionen, das würd ich also nicht als Maßstab für die "normalen" Mulitmedia-Notebooks für zu Hause und "mal mitnehmen" ansetzen  

Aber wenn Dir das Asus mehr zusagt, dann kannst Du es natürlich nehmen. Allerdings hat das erste eine für den Preis recht schwache Graka, also wenn, dann nimm das mit der 5730. 

Nur: ist denn so eine Graka überhaupt nötig? Von Games hattest Du an sich nix erwähnt ^^ Du kriegst natürlioch für 800€ viel bessere - rein Qualitativ - wenn die keine 5730 haben, sondern nru ne onboard-Grafik. Die 5650/5730 ist die beste Karte bis ca. 1000€...

Wie wichtig sind denn nun:

- Akku?
- Spiele?
- Qualität?


Beste Graka bis 1000€ UND dann noch ne TopQualität für max 800€ geht halt nicht, vom Akku ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Mist Text weg. Egal... Versuch NR 2 

Alles kloa. Da ist Timeline auch nicht ganz das was sie benötigt. Sie möchte das Notebook hauptsächlich (98%) zuhause auf dem Schoß bzw auf dem Wohnzimmertisch nutzen.

Die Graka ist, wie sagt man so schön, völlig schrubbi... ^^ Das einzige was ich machen möchte ist das Notebook an den Fernsehr anschließen um Filme darüber zu gucken. Ein Paar HD Filme werden auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Beim ersten bin ich davon ausgegangen das Qualität und Leistung passen müssten, der Prozessor sollte recht flink sein, auch wenns nicht mehr der neuste ist und da die Graka eh egal ist dachte ich an einen Kompromiss. 

Akku: Mittelmäßig reicht, sie nutzt ihn ja eh die meiste Zeit daheim.
Spiele: Weder Tetris, noch Solitär. ^^ (Von anderen Spielen ganz zu schweigen!) Sprich unwichtig. 
Qualität: Sehr wichtig, da sie wieder 8 Jahre darauf rumtippen möchte... ^^

Die meisten Hersteller verwenden für ihre Laptops nahezu die gleichen Gehäuse, sehe ich das richtig? Gerade das erste Notebook (mit der schwachen Graka) hat, laut Testbericht, nochmal eine Verbesserung, der Stabilität der Tastatur, erfahren und in der Preisregion damit die beste Wertung erhalten. Ich empfand den Anschlag der Tasten auch als angenehm. 

Zu was würdest du nach den neuen Infos raten? Ist aber auch nicht leicht... ^^ Der Preis ist auch recht flexibel, weniger ist besser, für "besser" mehr ist aber auch gut. ^^ Wenn du noch Infos brauchst immer her mit den Fragen, ich mache dir das Einschätzen auch so schon nicht leicht. ^^

Was sagst du zu Apple? Damit habe ich mich noch garnicht befasst.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Also, ich bleib bei denen, die ich schon genannt habe, oder halt das erste von Dir genannte, das Samsung. Das eine Asus ist schwachsinn, dann kann auch unmöglich mit DER Graka dann besser verarbeitet sein als ähnlich teures ein Acer, Lenovo, MSI oder was auch immer mit ner Intel-onboardkarte  

Das mit den 8 Jahren is halt so ne Sache. VOR 8 Jahren waren im Grunde alle Notebooks was für "businessleute", Qualitativ sehr gut auch entsprechend teuer. Sie darf nicht denken, dass heute alle Notebooks die gleiche Qualität haben, nur mit besseren CPUs und zu 1/3 des damaligen Durchschnittspreises... sondern es gibt wegen der Nachfrage einfach einen riesigen "Billig"-Bereich für den Normaluser - die sind aber nicht auf dauerndes Mitnehmen und Benutzen in der täglichen mobilen Arbeit ausgelegt und damit auch indirekt nicht auf eine so lange Haltbarbeit ausgelegt. Die sollte sich vlt auf max 4 jahre vorbereiten und sich halt freuen, wenn es doch länger durchhält.

Vlt. sogar lieber alle 3 Jahre eines für 400€ als jetzt eines für 800€, was in 4 Jahren dann auch nicht mehr o.k ist...? 


wegen Apple: die Apple sind zwar sehr gut, aber eben auch teuer. Ab ca. 900€ kriegt man die, und bis ca. 1500€ haben die auch nur 13,3 Zoll, ich denke mal, das wär ihr vlt. zu klein, die muss es ja nicht überall mitnehmen, und zu Hause surfen usw. ist mit um die 15 Zoll einfach angenehmer, oder nicht? 


Also, fassen wir mal zusammen: so ca. 15 Zoll, 320GB HDD, 4GB RAM, HDMI, keine teure Graka.... 700-800€. Wie gesagt: die oben schon genannten, vlt. noch

LENOVO G550 NTDEBGE
Asus K52JC-EX073V
oder auch ein Dell Vostro 3500 III ~900€


----------



## relgeitz (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Ich bin zwar kein Fan dieser Firma, aber leider wird sie beim Notebookkauf immer wieder übersehen - DELL. Ich würde sagen mit IBM derzeit führend am Business Notebookmarkt, und mit der Alienware Serie auch für Spieler interessant. 

Ich überlege mir mein nächstes Notebook auch dort zu kaufen, während meines Praktikums jetzt nutze ich den Vorgänger des aktuellen Inspirion 15 (ist seit 2 Monaten am Markt), super verarbeitet, schaut auch edel aus, und kostet kaum mehr als Asus/Acer/Samsung und Co. Der Service soll nicht schlecht sein, und man kann sich da Dinger selbst aufwerten. 

Vll ein aktueller Inspirion 15 oder ein Dell Studio 15
Laptop-Computer | Dell Deutschland

Oder hier mal schnell ne Suche:
Laptop-Computer | Dell Deutschland Wie schnell soll es sein?&navValc=Leistung - optimale Geschwindigkeit für komplexe Anwendungen&a=41104~0~199311,41103~0~199307,70204~0~462565&page=1

Vll findest du auch nen netten Lenovo/IBM, hab jetzt nicht die Zeit da auch noch zu schauen - wie gesagt Prakti ^^ - aber ich denke wenn es um Qualität und Verarbeitung geht sind die beiden Marken vorn dabei, und preislich auch aktzeptabl.


----------



## Caspar (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Danke für die Antwort @ relgeitz

Ich habe mir heute Morgen noch mal die Empfehlungen angesehen und verglichen. Gerade den Dell Vostro 3500 finde ich sehr interessant, der scheint auch wirklich gut verarbeitet zu sein. 

Ich habe mal das beste Modell gewählt, dazu 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, Win 7 64 Bit und den 3 Jahre Premium Service. Damit komme ich auf 819€.

Ein HDMI und E-SATA Anschluss müsste ja dran sein, dazu nen ordentlicher Prozessor, keine interne Graka, top Verarbeitung, Dell Liebhaber bin ich auch... ich glaube wir haben etwas gefunden. ^^ 

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen!


----------



## relgeitz (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*



Caspar schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort @ relgeitz
> 
> Dell Liebhaber bin ich auch... ich glaube wir haben etwas gefunden. ^^
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Mühen!



Das freut mich, viel spaß mit dem teil ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Ja, den Vostro 3500 hab ich ja heute Nacht auch genannt, der würde sicher gut passen - vlt. sogar in einer Mädchen-Wunschfarbe


----------



## Caspar (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Jo genau, darum habe ich mir die Vostros heute noch mal genauer angesehen. ^^ Ich finds toll das sie ein Alu Gehäuse haben! 

Da hast du wohl recht... ich habe ihr vorhin am Telefon gesagt das sie sich für 30 Euro mehr sogar ne Farbe aussuchen darf und dass das Silber, ohne Aufpreis, aber schon schick ist... OOOOORRRR ROOOOOT... kam dann zurück... ^^ Jaja... darum lieben wir sie... ^^


----------



## Caspar (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Sooou... noch mal zur Info. Der Dell war noch ohne MWST, wäre also mit bei nem tausender gewesen... und das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal etwas günstiges rausgesucht, ein bisschen gelesen und denke das sollte etwas werden. 
Lenovo IBM G560, Core i5-430M 2.26GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (M272BGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Morgen gehen wir mal zu Cyberport und sehen uns das Teil an. Der Preis ist auch okay.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Also, bei notebooksbilliger.de kriegst Du die vostro 3500 III für 900€ ^^  konnte man bei Dell nicht handeln?


----------



## Caspar (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Hach Mensch, wie du wieder Recht hast... ^^ Der hat sogar 6GB Speicher... ist aber auch nicht einfach. O.o Hmm... 670€ oder 900€... Differenz 230€... dafür 2GB Speicher mehr, nen besseren Prozessor mit HT und nen robustes Gehäuse. Verdammt... argh... ich frage sie noch mal und lasse jetzt mein Frauchen entscheiden. Ist schließlich ihr Geld.  

Hier noch mal der Link und nen richtig dickes Dankeschön.

Notebooks Dell Vostro 3500 III rot N0535003R


----------



## poiu (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

ich werfe mal das rein, hat die gleiche  HArdware ( nein sogar GT330) und ist auch Rot  du hasr ja die i3 variante selbst schon gennant

Samsung R580 Aura i5-520M 2.40GHz Hawk (NP-R580-JS03DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

was ist eigentlich mit der TimelineX serie ?


----------



## Lamspringe93 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Ich muss mir ein Notebook für die Schule kaufen aud diesem Gund habe ich mir eine Excel Tabelle kamacht mit 23 Notebooks von ca. 500€ bis ca. 1000€

die liste ist im anhang...


----------



## STSLeon (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*

Das Dell ist doch top, ich würds nehmen


----------



## sleek (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook ~600€ Office, Hochwertige Qualität*



> Arbeitsspeicher Größe  6144 MB  Technologie   DDR3 SDRAM  Taktung  PC3 10600  (1333 MHz)  max. Erweiterung auf   8192 MB  Verbaut  2 von 2  Modulen



sieht von den daten echt gut als, das dell vostro.
musste aber erstmal googlen, ob es tatsächlich 3gb ram-riegel gibt. gibts aber scheinbar.


----------

